# Kapampangan: It's a beautiful thing



## mike_au

Hi everyone Im new here Im not a kapampangan I know nothing about the language but i wanted to learn because my girlfriend is a kapampangan. The reason why I joined here is that maybe you can help me in translating a phrase or sentence in times I would like to surprise here with words in her own dialect.

here's one...

1. It's a beautiful thing to see a person smiling. But even more beautiful is knowing that you are the reason for the smile.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rempress

Hi mike_au, I am native of Pampanga. Kapampangan is my mother tongue and the dialect I speak best. You can try any of the two:

Asna kalagu manakit kang taung maili. Pero mas lalung malagu kung balu mu na ika ing dahilan ning aili na.
or
Asna kasanting manakit kang taung maili. Pero mas lalung masanting kung balu mu na ika ing dahilan ning aili na.


----------



## mike_au

wow! thanks a lot rempress!... gonna send her now a quick text message with your translation!  Thanks!


----------



## metungsais

first translation not right though


----------

